# Garmin 350 dash mount adapter for Z4



## Flycaster (Sep 2, 2005)

Let me know what you think (feasibility and potential to mar dash-I've got aluminum)

This is a two part mounting system by ProClip. First you mount the ProClip to your dashboard (http://www.proclipusa.com/media/documents/pdf/853655.pdf) and then you add the gps' holder adapterto the mounted Proclip (http://www.proclipusa.com/media/documents/pdf/215165.pdf).

System looks pretty cool, but gets somewhat expensive as you have to buy both the clip ($30) and the holder adpter ($30), plus $9 shipping.

Now here's what I'm thinking of doing. Get the clip and velcro the gps to the clip...30 bucks is 30 bucks and better in my pocket.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Flycaster said:


> Let me know what you think (feasibility and potential to mar dash-I've got aluminum)
> 
> This is a two part mounting system by ProClip. First you mount the ProClip to your dashboard (http://www.proclipusa.com/media/documents/pdf/853655.pdf) and then you add the gps' holder adapterto the mounted Proclip (http://www.proclipusa.com/media/documents/pdf/215165.pdf).
> 
> ...


I made my own to hard mount for my Magellan Roadmate 300 using double back tape. Works well and feel solid. The bracket location in the link seems far away for my liking.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Flycaster said:


> Let me know what you think (feasibility and potential to mar dash-I've got aluminum)
> 
> This is a two part mounting system by ProClip. First you mount the ProClip to your dashboard (http://www.proclipusa.com/media/documents/pdf/853655.pdf) and then you add the gps' holder adapterto the mounted Proclip (http://www.proclipusa.com/media/documents/pdf/215165.pdf).
> 
> ...


I made my own bracket for my magellan roadmate 300, and attached it to the dash using double back tape. It feels solid. The bracket shown in the link seems too far away for your line of sight.


----------



## stash182 (Jul 12, 2004)

aren't you worried about people breaking into your car and taking it?


----------



## Flycaster (Sep 2, 2005)

stash182 said:


> aren't you worried about people breaking into your car and taking it?


You're right, good thought. But I intend to dismount it when leaving the car.


----------



## geneo1954 (Oct 22, 2006)

I bought one on ebay an it fits perfect also we can remove it when we leave the car.Heres the item #170125558142


----------



## 200mph (Dec 26, 2005)

Seems like a lot of monkey motion. I'm thinking the Garmin mount could be mounted somewhere convenient using (a) double-stick tape, or (b) drilling holes in the mount, and affixing directly to the interior trim.
.
I especially like how the Nuvi snaps on and off its mount without needing a separate power connection, loose wires dangling, etc.


----------



## Flycaster (Sep 2, 2005)

200mph said:


> Seems like a lot of monkey motion. I'm thinking the Garmin mount could be mounted somewhere convenient using (a) double-stick tape, or (b) drilling holes in the mount, and affixing directly to the interior trim.
> .
> I especially like how the Nuvi snaps on and off its mount without needing a separate power connection, loose wires dangling, etc.


Don't want to put holes in the dash. Don't want to muck up the dash with velcro stickem' The proclip will attach a mount to the right of the a/c controls and will not mark up the dash (http://www.proclipusa.com/default.asp). Furthermore, as you can see it is easy to run unseen wires to the fuse box from this postion. By velcroing the gps to the mount, there is no need to buy the proclip cradle and the gps can be easily removed for portability. Should be getting the gps by end of week, but still have to order the proclip...I'll show pics of the mount when completed.


----------

